

Philip Seymour Hoffman Dead at 46 - rhartsock
http://mashable.com/2014/02/02/philip-seymour-hoffman-dies-dead/

======
richardjordan
Oh, no way. Philip Seymour Hoffman was a genius actor, every role he's played
he's been riveting in. He's consistently been one of the very best actors of
his generation. One I'd hoped to see for many years to come. I think we may
have lost his best years too. Very sad at this news.

EDIT: syringe stil in the arm? Ugh. So sad.

------
donutdan4114
I know some people will always want a bigger high, but I really do wonder if
the US legalized marijuana, if there would be a large drop of drug overdoses..
Obviously a millionaire like a major actor doesn't have the same financial
limitations as a common man... but seriously, how many people need to die from
drug overdoses if they can enjoy marijuana safely?.... RIP.

------
mjburgess
Capote and Magnolia cemented him, in my mind, as one of this generations
leading acts who'd mature into a Mirran/Hofman/Freeman/etc.-class actor.

It's such a tragedy for film - which will outlast us all here now.

------
j2kun
Why do people like him turn to drugs?

~~~
chongli
Why does anyone? I'm not an expert on addiction, by any means, but I do know
that addiction has a lot more to do with personality and mental health than
any sort of outward (financial, political, artistic) mark of success. The fact
that many addicts live in poverty does not prove that poverty causes (let
alone being the sole cause of) addiction. It is likely a strong contributing
factor but not the only one.

------
JAFTEM
Anyone know if his parts in Mockingjay finished filming?

This is really terrible news, anyway. He was a great actor.

~~~
mjburgess
Part 1 has, Part 2 is still in progress. I dont know if he'd complete all his
parts though.

------
cdelsolar
:( :( this guy was such an amazing actor!

